# Dining Atmosphere



## roentarre (Dec 26, 2007)

What do you think?


----------



## Slyjon (Dec 26, 2007)

I like it, has a sence of elegance.


----------



## ernie (Dec 26, 2007)

I like it. The contrasts are very good, very nice B&W conversion. 
Maybe add a plate instead of a menu at the bottom?


----------



## danir (Dec 26, 2007)

I really like it.
I think I might have croped the top and left away. 

Dani.


----------



## couturec (Dec 28, 2007)

i love it i like the texture and lighting. agree with the plate..


----------



## usayit (Dec 28, 2007)

I love the textures..

I find a lot of the highlights are a bit blown.  A plate instead of the menu is a good suggestion but for me the menu is just fine.  All you need to do is remove the clutter from the left side of the table.  I would also position the glasses across the table in such that it is a mirror of the glasses in front of you.

Nice work!


----------



## snaremop (Dec 28, 2007)

Actually I love the menu there. really nice shot.


----------



## petey (Dec 29, 2007)

I like the menu. The glass background spit in half has character. The blind upper left is out of focus but it adds something. Visually appealing. It's busy but not too busy. I dig it. I can feel the table.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Dec 29, 2007)

nice capture. Good angle, I like the light too. Makes me want to go there...


----------



## GeorgeUK (Dec 30, 2007)

Great photo imo, very inventive regarding the setup.


----------



## Antithesis (Dec 30, 2007)

I really like it. If I had to judge it for any reason, I'd say it's over-contrasty. It might just be my crappy LCD screen but it looks like your losing tonal range in the sky outside the window, and theres a loss of detail in the shadows. They are really inky. 

If that's the effect you wanted, then awesome. I do really like it though, it's very visually appealling.


----------



## beato (Dec 31, 2007)

Very nice but a bit over-contrasted imo.


----------



## DPW2007 (Jan 4, 2008)

I like it a lot, very good capture!

David


----------



## Mesoam (Jan 4, 2008)

i like it, feels a tad over saturated though


----------



## sirsteezo (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm kind of hungry all of a sudden.
nice shot


----------

